# Reconversion professionnelle



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Août 2019)

Yo les zamis et les zenemis !

Je souhaiterais connaitre vos avis concernant la reconversion professionnelle.

Ayant moi même déjà basculé de la publicité à l'informatique, je sais que c'est possible.
Mais le marché du travail était bienveillant car j'étais jeune et enthousiaste voir docile.
Maintenant j'ai changé : je parle avenir, carrière, retraite...

Pouvez-vous me donner vos avis et votre parcours ?
Je suis preneur toute expérience, bonne ou mauvaise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2019)

Pendant 15 ans j’ai fait de l’assistance administrative. Arrivé là, j’ai eu envie de voir autre chose et surtout de gérer moi-même les dossiers plutôt que d’accomplir des tâches pour les personnes qui gèrent les dossiers.

Je suis parti dans la gestion en mutuelle car il y avait des opportunités dans ce domaine-là et qu’on était à m’embaucher sans formation préalable ou avec une petite formation pour avoir des connaissances de base (que j’ai quand même faite).

Ça m’a pris 4 ans pour poser le pied dans ce domaine-là et décrocher un CDI mais maintenant le but est atteint et je suis très content.

Après, ce n’est pas la reconversion professionnelle la plus radicale ni la plus ébouriffante qui puisse exister. Mais le plus important, plus que les expériences vécues par d’autres (chaque cas est unique) est de savoir où on veut aller (pour ça, un bilan de compétences aide bien) et de bien étudier le marché afin de savoir si une reconversion dans le domaine choisi a des chances d’aboutIr.


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Août 2019)

Salut,

Si tu peux en bénéficier, les différents services de l’APEC (https://www.apec.fr/) sont très bien pour ce genre de question (testé et approuvé), même pour se rendre compte qu’on est bien là où on est (testé et approuvé aussi).

A+


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Yo les zamis et les zenemis !
> 
> Je souhaiterais connaitre vos avis concernant la reconversion professionnelle.
> 
> ...



Pourquoi veux-tu changer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2019)

L'ennui surtout.

Je suis déjà passé de la Comm à l'Informatique.
De plus en tant que prestataire dans une SSII je dis toujours "je sais ce que je quitte, je sais pas où je vais arriver".

Je m'intéresse de plus en plus à la mise en place d'une infrastructure informatique et son suivi.
Les technologies de déploiement (SCCM et autres...) mais aussi le cloud, ca m'intéresse à fond.

Je suis en phase d'étude pour l'instant mais ce projet me tiens vraiment à coeur.
J'étudie même la possibilité de me mettre à mon compte plus tard.

D'ailleurs si vous avez des infos... ;p


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2019)

Et j'ai bientôt 44 ans !
Ddonc faut pas que je me loupe ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2019)

Si ça te tient à cœur, vas-y. Fonce.


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> L'ennui surtout.



Tiens tiens


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2019)

@petit_louis tu avais fait combien de temps dans la comm avant de changer ?

je regarde ici et là pour changer, sachant que c'est bien payé et que je pourrais avoir encore plus (!!) mais que je suis touché aussi par l'ennui
pas facile !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2019)

4 ans de Comm

J'ai négocié mon départ et un jours, mon pc s'allume plus
Impossible pour moi de télédéclaré mon chômage
Un pote vient chez moi, ouvre mon pc, et me le remet en route.
C'EST L'ILLUMINATION !

Une formation certifiée plus tard et depuis je bosse en Info (depuis 2004 environ).
4ème CDI je crois


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2019)

... en train de mettre à jour son CV ...

*


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> 4 ans de Comm


Finalement, c'est assez peu par rapport à l'info !



petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai négocié mon départ et un jours, mon pc s'allume plus
> Impossible pour moi de télédéclaré mon chômage
> Un pote vient chez moi, ouvre mon pc, et me le remet en route.
> C'EST L'ILLUMINATION !


Pas directement, mais il y a un peu de ça vis a vis des etudes que j'ai suivi (et donc de ce que je fais maintenant)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2019)

Y en a-t-il d’autres qui veulent se reconvertir ? On peut ouvrir un cabinet spécialisé en reconversion professionnelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> 4 ans de Comm
> 
> J'ai négocié mon départ et un jours, mon pc s'allume plus
> Impossible pour moi de télédéclaré mon chômage
> ...



À quoi ça tient la vocation quand même !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si tu peux en bénéficier, les différents services de l’APEC (https://www.apec.fr/) sont très bien pour ce genre de question (testé et approuvé), même pour se rendre compte qu’on est bien là où on est (testé et approuvé aussi).
> 
> A+



C’es bien ce site ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> À quoi ça tient la vocation quand même !



Quel idée de vouloir travailler


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Y en a-t-il d’autres qui veulent se reconvertir ?


Dans deux ans reconversion finale, si tout va bien. Pourtant qu'est-ce que je me fais iech' au taf. Too old for this shit© !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2019)

Moi , encore 5 ans !!


----------



## ze_random_bass (13 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’es bien ce site ?



Salut,

Ce n’est pas qu’un site ! L’Association Pour l’Emploi des Cadres est un des plus anciens opérateurs de l’emploi en France spécialisé dans l’emploi des cadres et des jeunes diplômés. Ils ont des consultants et consultantes partout sur le territoire qui sont vraiment compétents.
J’ai récemment profité de leurs services et on est d’un niveau de qualité d’intervention largement supérieure à plein de trucs en ligne … simplement parce tu travailles avec des vrais gens !
Pour adhérer à l’époque il fallait être cadre ou jeune diplômé/e (bac+3 minimum) mais cette info a presque 20 ans, à vérifier donc !

a+


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2019)

merci p_l pour ce fil, ou l'on voit que tout le monde ici est super vieux !!

sauf moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

Que nenni mon ami !

Ici on est pas vieux, on est expérimenté !

Merci pour l'APEC j'y pensais plus...


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2019)

Oui, on a tous 18 ans avec 20 ou 30 ans d'expérience.


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, on a tous 18 ans avec 20 ou 30 ans d'expérience.


Exact !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Août 2019)

élever des chèvres dans le Larzac, tu y as pensé ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

*Mes chéris, gardez vos vannes pour un autre sujet !*

*La reconversion professionnelle n'est pas à prendre à la légère.*

*Si vous n'avez rien à dire de valable sur le sujet, taisez-vous merci. *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

J'ai un collègue encore plus âgé que moi qui a dû faire se battre pour qu'on accepte sa reconversion.

D'après lui il a monté un dossier auprès de la Fac de la Sorbonne car il voulait suivre des cours.
On lui a dit non du genre "mais pourquoi t'es trop vieux ?!"
Il a rusé et demander l'aide d'un parrain pour se faire accepter.

Je trouve qu'il a bien joué sur ce coup là.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> élever des chèvres dans le Larzac, tu y as pensé ?



Ce n’est si bête 
Un collègue et sa femme ont quitté l’entreprise ou je suis pour ce lancer dans l’élevage de chèvres 
Cela fait 4 ans
Maintenant ils vendent leurs fromages , produisent des yaourts et commence à faire des chambres de hôtes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2019)

Moi, je me verrais bien me la jouer vieux trip retour aux sources et partir faire de l’élevage au Pays Basque, comme le faisait mes ancêtres paternels avant que l’un d’eux ne décide d’aller voir ailleurs si l’herbe est plus verte.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> élever des chèvres dans le Larzac, tu y as pensé ?


Je dis ça... *petit_louis* ayant un penchant assumé pour la bonne chair... *https://forums.macg.co/members/petit_louis.153005/*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

Ben tu vois tenir un restaurant ça me dis rien.
Car des membres de ma famille y ont englouti du temps et en sont ressortis lessivés.
Mais ils ont kiffé l'expérience.

Le milieu de l'informatique m'attire toujours.
Peut être à mon compte ? je regarde ça tranquillou...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2019)

voici-pourquoi-les-jeunes-veulent-changer-de-carriere-de-plus-en-plus-vite


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Août 2019)

J'ai fait une formation professionnelle de 3 mois il y a trois ans pour me reconvertir dans le secteur de l'agriculture biologique.
Mon boulot actuellement : hôte d'accueil, alors que ma formation c'est un cursus en Histoire (maîtrise).
Une raison de cette situation c'est que je n'ai jamais voulu prendre de responsabilités dans un système économique et social, et plus globalement une époque, que je rejette profondément.

Je pense que l'essentiel de mes camarades ont fait cette formation au moins autant par plaisir de mettre au quotidien les mains dans la terre que par quête de sens et pouvoir vivre dans une plus grande autonomie vis à vis du système. En ce qui me concerne (et disons aussi deux ou trois autres personnes) la raison de cette reconversion est un peu différente de la leur et j'en parle plus bas dans la deuxième partie de ce message.

On était 36 et il y avait de tout. Ca commençait à 20 ans et le plus âgé avait environ 60 ; moyenne d'âge 30-35 ans.
Il y avait toutes sortes de professions : trois filles d'agriculteurs, un cuistot, quelques fonctionnaires dont un pompier, deux cadres dans le privé, un informaticien, un pilote de ligne, un ou deux travailleurs sociaux, un musicien professionnel, un jeune ingénieur du son, un projectioniste cinéma, un technicien dans la métallurgie, un autre dans une DDE, deux jeunes diplômées qui changeaient radicalement d'orientation à peine leurs études terminées etc.

La formation était axée sur l'apprentissage du maraîchage mais l'ensemble du secteur (distribution, tourisme vert, certification) était abordé.
On nous a conseillé de garder un pied dans le système et l'autre dans notre nouveau mêtier.
D'autre part la transition prend plusieurs années. Je dirais en moyenne deux-trois ans, et si on a pas une petite pelote pour l'installation et cette période délicate ça peut être plus long voire impossible.

On avait tous plus ou moins conscience que c'est un mêtier où l'on gagne très peu d'argent (le minimum, disons un SMIC ou un peu plus, voire un demi SMIC) pour beaucoup de travail.

Trois ans plus tard où en est la promotion ?
Une dizaine d'entre nous s'est installé comme maraîchers en agriculture biologique. Le reste je ne sais pas.
En ce qui me concerne je prépare une expatriation maintenant, donc je ne travaillerai pas la terre, mais j'ai accumulé des connaissances qui me permettraient de travailler sur des questions agricoles et environnementales

--------------------------------​
Mon cas est particulier par rapport à celui de mes camarades de formation.
J'ai fait cette formation uniquement dans une optique de moyen-long terme (disons 5 à 15 ans) et pour des raisons purement pragmatiques. Je n'aime pas spécialement travailler la terre.
Bien que je ne sois plus du tout jeune (j'ai maintenant 50 ans) le but était de me préparer à un monde sans pétrole, donc sans engrais ni produits phytosanitaires pétrochimiques
(sans même parler du carburant nécessaire au machinisme agricole, à la chaîne logistique et de transformation etc). Donc un monde où la production alimentaire globale chute tandis que la population mondiale explose.
Même si on a des marges au niveau de l'énorme gaspillage alimentaire et d'autre part de ce que consomment les animaux d'élevage (une solution : manger moins de viande) ça risque quand même d'être très compliqué.
J'ai donc pensé qu'il serait raisonnable d'avoir ma terre et de savoir faire pousser ma bouffe pour moi et ma famille. D'autre part la ville ne me manquerait pas, au contraire j'en ai vraiment assez du monde urbain.

Je ne vois pas comme un survivaliste (ou alors un "survivaliste" vraiment très négligent, je n'ai pas fait l'effort de m'armer notamment), mais pour moi ce mot n'est pas une insulte.
Les gens qui pensent que les survivalistes ne s'en sortiront pas tous seul sous-estiment leur capacité à coopérer entre eux. Quelqu'un pendant la formation (où le thème du survivalisme n'a jamais été évoqué, je précise)
avait fait cette remarque frappante : "un "collectif" autrefois ça s'appelait... un village."
Si notre monde devient un univers à la Mad Max, ce qui émergera je pense dans ce monde très laid ça sera de nouvelles formes de tribalisme et de féodalisme.
Cf la série The Walking Dead par exemple.
Pablo Servigne a du mérite mais il voit l'humanité avec un prisme de biologiste, avec des métaphores végétales, et non pas avec une vision d'anthropologue. Mais il semble (cf un bref passage de son interview sur la chaine Youtube Thinkerview) qu'il évolue vers une vision plus réaliste de ce que sera l'effondrement, si celui-ci survenait. Sur ce sujet les analyses d'un Dmitri Orlov par exemple me semblent plus pertinentes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

ma formation de reconversion en informatique m'a aussi fait croiser des superbes gens.
un gendarme en moto, un conseiller de la banque postale, un ancien legionaire, un étudiant africain qui était la pour faire apprendre le fonctionnement d'un pc et rentrer dans son pays ouvrir un cyber café.et plus de ça ce même gars suivait des cours du soir en philo a la Sorbone.

disons que j'ai croisé des optimistes.
ainsi qu'une nana géniale qui ma'ouvert les yeux sur le commerce des graines et l'agriculture intensive.

et j'ai aussi découvert une arme phénoménale : la carte bleue.


----------



## aunisien (14 Août 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> J'ai fait une formation professionnelle de 3 mois il y a trois ans pour me reconvertir dans le secteur de l'agriculture biologique.
> Mon boulot actuellement : hôte d'accueil, alors que ma formation c'est un cursus en Histoire (maîtrise).
> Une raison de cette situation c'est que je n'ai jamais voulu prendre de responsabilités dans un système économique et social, et plus globalement une époque, que je rejette profondément.
> 
> ...



Concernant ton expatriation, quel est ton projet et dans quel coin du globe ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Concernant ton expatriation, quel est ton projet et dans quel coin du globe ?


Les intervenants expriment leurs expériences.

Il n'est pas question de les interroger au-delà de ce qu'ils partagent !

On a déjà aussi du jura qui fait répéter les posteurs pour que tu joues les concierges.

Merci


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2019)

Le message du dessus est à considéré écrit en vert modération, merci.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

J’ai jamais pensé à me reconvertir , du coup , je me met le doute en vous lisant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

Oh putain !!!

On s'éloigne du sujet graaaave !

Il semble que j'avais raison


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Août 2019)

dernière question a ce sujet ;

avez-vous créer votre propre boite ?
sous quel statut ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (15 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Les intervenants expriment leurs expériences.
> 
> Il n'est pas question de les interroger au-delà de ce qu'ils partagent !



Salut,

C’est peut-être aux personnes interrogées de décider de répondre ou pas à certaines questions non ?

A+


----------



## ScapO (15 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai jamais pensé à me reconvertir , du coup , je me met le doute en vous lisant !


Il parait que quand il y un doute il n'y pas pas de doute ....


----------



## aunisien (15 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Les intervenants expriment leurs expériences.
> 
> Il n'est pas question de les interroger au-delà de ce qu'ils partagent !
> 
> ...



Faut se calmer si on ne peut rien dire c’est un forum d’échange non ? On ne peut plus poser de question ?
J’ai compris je la ferme et continue de jouer les petits chefs ça devait être ça ta reconversion...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2019)

10 ans avant la retraite, j'ai quitté un poste "confortable" de cadre supérieur chez P&G pour me lancer dans l'interim management via Robert Half International.

En effet, l'âge avançant, je me sentais un peu déphasé par rapport à la culture d'entreprise de P&G axée sur la performance (Up or Out !) et j'avais envie d'autres horizons.

Le lendemain de mes entretiens chez Robert Half, j'entamais ma première mission en qualité d'interim manager et je les ai cumulées sans une seule journée d'interruption jusqu'à la prise en cours de ma retraite. 

La mission la plus courte a été de 4 mois chez le même employeur et la plus longue de 4 ans chez CBR Bruxelles où j'ai cumulé diverses fonctions allant de General Ledger Manager à Integration Manager pour les nouvelles entités acquises par le groupe.

Ce fut la plus belle période professionnelle de toute ma vie ... des challenges journaliers, du changement, le besoin de d'adapter aux nouvelles fonctions, des voyages, et, ce qui ne gâche rien, un salaire bien (très bien) étoffé ! 

Bref, que du bonheur après avoir pris le risque de m'engager dans l'interim à 55 ans (ce que j'aurais du faire beaucoup plus tôt étant donné que, débarquant chez un client qui a des soucis d'organisation, vous êtes un peu considéré comme un "sauveur" ! )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Août 2019)

Merci pour ton témoignage.

Je le prend comme un encouragement !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Merci pour ton témoignage.
> Je le prend comme un encouragement !



Et n'oublie pas ... *LE CULOT* !!!!!

Un jour, on me propose en extrême urgence une mission relative à la consolidation des comptes des filiales américaines d'un groupe pharmaceutique avec la question : "Vous sentez-vous capable d'assumer cette mission ?" ... Ma réponse : "Bien entendu ! Les 2 doigts dans le nez !".

OK ! Si je maniais très bien les opérations de consolidation en général, je savais pertinemment bien que les Etats-Unis étaient soumis au fameux Sarbanes Oxley Act qui régit toutes les opérations comptables et dont j'ignorais totalement la teneur ... Bref, je me suis procuré toute la doc nécessaire et après une dizaine de jours (et aussi de nuits ) d'étude, j'étais fin prêt !

Si j'avais hésité, j'aurais raté cette occasion et l'opportunité d'ajouter quelques lignes précieuses à mon CV !


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C’est peut-être aux personnes interrogées de décider de répondre ou pas à certaines questions non ?
> 
> A+



C'est surtout aux commères de faire preuve de retenue… On fait dans la reconversion professionnelle ici, pas dans l'étalage de la vie privée. Les indiscrets sont donc priés de se contenir. 



aunisien a dit:


> Faut se calmer si on ne peut rien dire c’est un forum d’échange non ? On ne peut plus poser de question ?



As-tu vu la gueule de tes questions ? Franchement… On dirait un gosse de trois ans !



aunisien a dit:


> J’ai compris je la ferme


Voilà, tu la fermes et tu laisses les reconvertis causer !


aunisien a dit:


> et continue de jouer les petits chefs ça devait être ça ta reconversion...


Ah mais je ne joue pas les petits chefs, gamin, je suis le petit chef ici.


----------



## ze_random_bass (15 Août 2019)

Vu l’ambiance, je me tire. Apparement, on n’est pas entre adultes responsables et autonomes mais plutôt sous la surveillance d’un type qui aime beaucoup sa toute petite et dérisoire zone de pouvoir.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Vu l’ambiance, je me tire. Apparement, on n’est pas entre adultes responsables et autonomes mais plutôt sous la surveillance d’un type qui aime beaucoup sa toute petite et dérisoire zone de pouvoir.


Si tu étais capable de raisonner au-delà de ta petite calebasse, Brandon, tu eus compris mes remarques.

Quand je vous invite à vous taire si vous n'avez rien de valable à dire sur le sujet de la reconversion professionnelle, cela veut dire que tout message contrevenant à cette invitation voit son auteur averti verbalement. S'il persiste dans cette voie, je supprime ses interventions et/ou je bannis le posteur du sujet. Ça ne va pas plus loin. Inutile d'extrapoler à la manière d'un zigoto du samedi vêtu d'un équipement de haute visibilité qui se plaint des coups donnés par les forces de l'ordre, je suis insensible à ces jacasseries.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2019)

Comme ça, en passant, ce ne serait pas une discussion pour le comptoir ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme ça, en passant, ce ne serait pas une discussion pour le comptoir ?


J'ai pensé la même chose quand j'ai vu cette discussion apparaître sur mon tableau de bord !
J'ai alors posé la question aux autres modos. N'ayant eu qu'une nouvelle question en guise de réponse, je n'allais quand même pas refiler le bébé au grand chef comme ça, en douce. Il avait aussi droit à sa vacance du boulot ingrat de community manager. J'ai donc pris sur moi de garder ce sujet dans mon pré carré. Je savais pertinemment que les hurluberlus de tous poils allaient rappliquer, des bons mots plein le clavier. Mais je continue de penser que cette discussion serait mieux sur le comptoir. Attendons que le chef revienne.


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

olala, j'ai entendu parler d'une opportunité d'emploi à l'autre bout du monde
ça correspond à mon profil... mais c'est à l'autre bout du monde !

ce n'est pas de la reconversion professionelle, mais ça me donnerai une autre opinion sur ce que je fais aujourd'hui, avant de vraiment changer.

pas facile, et j'ai l'impression que le 'saut' est tout aussi important que de changer de métier !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> olala, j'ai entendu parler d'une opportunité d'emploi à l'autre bout du monde
> ça correspond à mon profil... mais c'est à l'autre bout du monde !
> 
> ce n'est pas de la reconversion professionelle, mais ça me donnerai une autre opinion sur ce que je fais aujourd'hui, avant de vraiment changer.
> ...



Où est-ce exactement ?

Il y a des autres bouts du monde qui sont moins dépaysants que d’autres et où c’est plus facile de s’adapter.


----------



## ScapO (30 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> pas facile, et j'ai l'impression que le 'saut' est tout aussi important que de changer de métier !



Peut-être même l'est-ce que davantage?perte du cercle amical,famillial....


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

C’est pas toujours évident de changer de région ou de Pays !


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai entendu parler d'une opportunité d'emploi à l'autre bout du monde
> ça correspond à mon profil... mais c'est à l'autre bout du monde !
> 
> ce n'est pas de la reconversion professionelle, mais ça me donnerai une autre opinion sur ce que je fais aujourd'hui, avant de vraiment changer.


Si tu n'es pas totalement prêt à changer de boulot – c'est chiant, il faut se former à un autre métier, etc. – cette opportunité te permet de prolonger ton expérience professionnelle ailleurs. Le dépaysement géographique estompera la lassitude du boulot actuellement ressentie. Ton ennui au travail sera noyé dans cet océan de nouveautés. Et le temps que tu retrouves tes esprits d'aujourd'hui, de nouvelles perspectives auront naturellement fait leur apparition.

Tu dois mettre en balance ta possible reconversion immédiate face à la transformation de ta routine actuelle. Tant que tu n'as pas d'ancrage social fort à un endroit donné, il est toujours intéressant de partir ailleurs pour voir si l'herbe y est plus verte. De mon point de vue, c'est tout aussi motivant de changer de taf que prolonger le boulot loin de son ordinaire.



*@Himeji on se fout de savoir où ! J'ai déjà dis que ce genre d’intervention n'apportait rien au débat. Merci.*


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> @Himeji on se fout de savoir où ! J'ai déjà dis que ce genre d’intervention n'apportait rien au débat. Merci.



Ouais, mais on est toujours en terrrasse, non ?

PPF, moi je suis passé de salarié à indépendant, et bien j'en chie... Obligé d'ajouter une seconde activité pour équilibrer. La reconversion ça doit être passer d'une passion à une autre mais faut faire gaffe au milieu dans lequel tu tombes. Il y a 17 ans j'ai voulu travailler dans la plaisance car passionné de voile, quelle désillusion, pas à cause du métier mais à cause du milieu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> *@Himeji on se fout de savoir où ! J'ai déjà dis que ce genre d’intervention n'apportait rien au débat. Merci.*



Moi ça m'intéresse ! Et puis, comme le dit Toumaï, on est quand même sur la Terrasse, lieu de discussions et d'échanges s'il en est !
Et puis, si tout le monde doit fermer sa gueule, pourquoi parles-tu de débat ?
Sincèrement, tu exagères là !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> *@Himeji on se fout de savoir où ! J'ai déjà dis que ce genre d’intervention n'apportait rien au débat. Merci.*



Désolé, cher modérateur, mais on ne s’en fout pas.

On ne parle pas d’aller à l’autre bout du monde pour faire du tourisme mais pour aller y vivre et travailler.

Et avant de partir s’installer à l’autre bout du  monde il faut savoir si on va pouvoir s’adapter au mode de vie local.

Dans une précédente boîte où j’ai travaillé, une de mes collègues connaissait une personne qui est partie s’installer au Japon et y travailler. Au bout d’un mois, elle a craqué et est revenue en France car elle n’arrivait pas à s’adapter au mode de vie nippon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Désolé, cher modérateur, mais on ne s’en fout pas.
> 
> On ne parle pas d’aller à l’autre bout du monde pour faire du tourisme mais pour aller y vivre et travailler.
> 
> ...



Tout-à-fait !

C'est totalement inintéressant de dire : "Je me suis reconverti de "X" en "Y"

Ce sont les tenants et les aboutissants de cette décision qui revêtent le plus d'importance : Pourquoi ai-je pris cette décision ? Comment ai-je fait pour la mettre en oeuvre ? Dans quel endroit ai-je décidé de me reconvertir et pourquoi ? Suis-je satisfait de ma décision ? Quels ont été les avantages et les inconvénients de ma décision ?

Les détails sont hyper importants dans le processus de prise de décision et les questions posées par certains interlocuteurs démontrent leur intérêt pour la discussion et méritent qu'on y réponde !

A ce que je sache, aucune règle du forum n'a été transgressée et ce faisant, il n'est absolument pas question de HS, les questions posées étant liées au sujet principal.

En ce qui concerne les règles unilatérales édictées par le modérateur, elles n'engagent que lui seul ... Personnellement je me fais un devoir de les ignorer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2019)

Reprenons le débat (enfin ! façon de parler !  )

Fin des années 70, j'ai eu l'opportunité de m'expatrier à Kinshasa dans l'ex Zaïre.

Il avait été convenu qu'après 3 mois, ma famille me rejoindrait (à ce moment, mon fils avait 5 ans).

J'ai donc passé cette période à l'hôtel Intercontinental et je consacrais mon temps libre à rechercher une maison sur les hauteurs de Limete, pas très loin de la résidence du président Mobutu à l'époque.

J'ai très vite constaté que la vie à Kinshasa était relativement dangereuse et j'ai également vite compris pourquoi les européens logeaient dans des sortes de ghettos sécurisés avec barreaux aux fenêtres et panic room pour les mieux lotis.

J'ai été traumatisé de constater par affiches interposées que des exécutions publiques avaient lieu dans le grand stade de Kinshasa et qu'un public nombreux était convié à y participer.

A la deuxième agression, m'étant perdu la nuit en bagnole (une 4L sans pare-brise) dans les faubourgs, je me suis retrouvé pratiquement nu, sans papiers, ni bagnole, avec une machette devant la gueule ... Je ne vous dis pas les formalités auprès de l'ambassade de Belgique afin de recouvrer une existence légale ! 

C'est à ce moment que j'ai décidé qu'il était impensable de faire venir ma femme et mon fils dans des conditions pareilles et j'ai décidé de rentrer en Belgique.

Superbe coïncidence : le dernier soir avant mon retour, j'ai sympathisé avec un gars qui était DG d'une société allemande, cette même société étant la maison-mère de la société pour laquelle je travaillais à Kinshasa - il m'a remis sa carte et m'a dit de le contacter pour un rendez-vous à Darmstadt - un mois après je bossais pour lui et j'ai pu commencer ma carrière sous les meilleurs auspices.

Voilà donc une expérience un peu "désastreuse" qui s'est terminée en coup de chance ... Il ne faut donc jamais désespérer !  ... Jamais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2019)

Et le premier qui me demande : "Pourquoi le Zaïre ? Pourquoi Kinshasa ?", je l'étrangle aux pieds d'aCLR (après avoir étranglé aCLR, bien entendu) !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Où est-ce exactement ?



Séoul


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Séoul


C'est pas qu'un simple déménagement  c'est un changement de vie complète et aussi de culture

tu travail dans le tourisme ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2019)

Séoul, niveau machette, c'est zen.

Mais fais gaffe a pas trop boire, sinon tu vas te retrouver a poil !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu travail dans le tourisme ?


Pas du tout !


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, mais on est toujours en terrrasse, non ?





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi ça m'intéresse !





Himeji a dit:


> Désolé, cher modérateur, mais on ne s’en fout pas.



Vous n'avez pas compris ma remarque les chéris. Bien sûr que c'est intéressant de connaître le lieu pour, comme vous l'avez si bien dis, orienter les réponses en fonction. Mais depuis mon mirador, ces questions bateaux sont vues comme du voyeurisme.

Vous pouvez très bien avancer des arguments sans vous soucier du lieu. C'est à l'auteur de décider s'il doit vous révéler le point de chute visé.

Nous ne sommes pas face à un inconnu qui vient chercher une réponse, comme on le voit si souvent du côté obscur du forum. Nous sommes face à un pseudo, bien connu des lieux, ayant lui-même émis le souhait de se reconvertir. Rester dans le général en attendant qu'il nous lâche le lieu me paraissait plus poli envers lui.

C'est tout ! 


…………


Maintenant, comme vous l'avez rappeler, nous sommes en terrasse. Ça tombe bien !

Je connais un gars qui vit à l'étranger. Enfin, « je connais » est un bien grand mot mais bon, je le connais quand même. Eh bah figurez-vous que mon gars, quand il vient en France, on est obligé de franciser son blaze sinon les gens se foutent de sa gueule. Ne riez pas, ça n'est pas drôle. Porter pour nom le juron d'un voisin ça la fout mal…


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Séoul



Cela te tente de partir ?

Changer de job n’est pas toujours évident , surtout si tu as de l’ancienneté.cela permet parfois d’avoir quelques avantages que tu ne retrouve pas dans un autre job.
Il y a quelques années, j’ai quitté mon poste pour découvrir le Suisse.le Salaire était plus que confortable (j’ai  multiplié mon salaire par 3.5) mais j’ai perdu pleins de choses simples que j’aimais.J’avoue être resté pour l’appât du gain ,mais pas pour la qualité du travail.J’étais loin d’être malheureux,mais j’étais pas chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Séoul, niveau machette, c'est zen.
> 
> Mais fais gaffe a pas trop boire, sinon tu vas te retrouver a poil !



Et dans le genre drogués du travail, les coréens sont pire que les japonais (qui eux-même sont déjà bien grâtinés).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Séoul



Je te suggérerais bien d’aller y faire un tour en touriste (si ce n’est déjà fait) avant d’envisager d’aller t’y installer.

Mais vu que l’offre d’emploi est maintenant ça serait trop juste.

Comme l’a dit Jura39, c’est un changement de culture. Je dirais même un changement de culture assez radical.

Si le poste avait été à pourvoir en Australie, les choses seraient plus simple car la question ne se poserait pas.

Mais dans des pays comme celui-là, je pense qu’il faut réfléchir à 2 fois avant de se lancer.

Après, tout ça n’empêche que l’expérience peut être enrichissante. Mais la question qui se pose alors est de savoir ce que ça t’apporterait à part le fait d’avoir sur ton CV une expérience en Corée du Sud.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

C'est une chose délicate que de changer de job et de pays , plus facile a faire quand la personne est célibataire . Il y plus de questions a ce poser quand vous êtes en famille avec des enfants


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2019)

Moi je le prendrai comme un défi !

Et si ça marche pas, tu auras essayer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2019)

j'ai fait des études pub pour bosser en tv.

et puis mon pc est tombé en panne.
depuis je travaille dans l'informatique !

bon tu me diras j'étais jeune a l'epoque...


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Comme l’a dit Jura39, c’est un changement de culture. Je dirais même un changement de culture assez radical.


C'est sûr ! Déjà que dans l'absolu, un déménagement à l'autre bout du pays où l'on bosse est un changement radical ; alors atterrir dans une civilisation si différente peut certainement ajouter au stress. Après tout dépend de la souplesse intellectuelle de chacun. Moi par exemple, vu ma souplesse, mieux vaudrait que j'atterrisse à Pyongyang…

Flotow, je ne sais pas, mais je crois comprendre qu'il travaille déjà à l'étranger. Il est toujours baigné dans la culture européenne. C'est un jeune de 18 ans plus 10 ou 20 ans d'expérience. Les reins sont encore solides. L'esprit encore ouvert. S'il cherche plus qu'une ligne à ajouter à son CV, c'est le bon moment.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

J'en reviens a la famille ,
flotow  n'est peux être pas seul et dans cette reconversion et ce déménagement , la famille est importante  , va elle le suivre 
je parle du conjoint et des enfants . Car la aussi il y a de gros changement pour eux .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2019)

Il fut un temps où je travaillais régulièrement à Paris, rue François Ier, dans le 8ième ... Je vous donne en mille ce qui m'a le plus marqué dans cette expérience : le restaurant du coin de la rue où je me goinfrais de pieds de cochons grillés !  ... J'en ai encore l'eau à la bouche !

Conclusion : il suffit de très peu pour transformer une expérience banale en souvenir impérissable ! Et tous ces souvenirs, c'est nous qui les bâtissons au gré de nos pérégrinations, qu'elles soient professionnelles ou autres !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi par exemple, vu ma souplesse, mieux vaudrait que j'atterrisse à Pyongyang…


----------

